# Il Milan non ha più soldi



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Questa volta mi sembra davvero ufficiale.

E il Fair Play finanziario (che non è mai esistito e mai esisterà, come diciamo dal giorno in cui hanno iniziato a parlarne) è solo la scusa per non spendere.

Se non hai nemmeno 9 milioni di euro ( http://www.milanworld.net/tevez-e-della-juventus-vt8191.html ) per prendere un Tevez che in Italia è il numero 1, allora c'è davvero poco da fare.

Il Milan non può andare avanti con la All star della Serie B.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Allora il nano vendesse tutto.


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2013)

Che poi se non ho capito male quest'anno si può avere ancora un passivo di 30-40 milioni.Quindi non spendono perchè il nano non vuole ripianare.


----------



## sheva90 (25 Giugno 2013)

Complimenti, grazie società, l'anno prossimo non vale la pena manco iniziarlo il campionato


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2013)

ci sarà un motivo se galliani sta offrendo a mezzo mondo el sha. 

ormai ci finanziamo solo attraverso le cessioni.
non che ci volesse molto a capirlo, ma almeno la smettessero di prenderci per i fondelli con la storia di berlusca che ama il milan e menate varie. 

vendete la società.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma dai, numericamente siamo a posto così! Ultra competitivi!


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2013)

E aggiungo anche che la storia "se non vendiamo Robinho non prendiamo Tevez" potrebbe essere una misera giustificazione,visto che 22 milioni per Balo li tirarono fuori senza battere ciglio.


----------



## rossovero (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma anche se li avessimo avuti, Tevez sarebbe venuto da noi, dove avrebbe vinto qualcosa con molta difficoltà, o alla Juve, che ha già i prossimi campionati in tasca e punta con decisione alla Champions? Abbiamo perso appeal, non solo soldi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2013)

La corsa era comunque al secondo posto, però così è davvero deprimente


----------



## Facciosnaooo (25 Giugno 2013)

Tra l'altro non son stati lì ad aspettare di cedere tizio caio ecc... C'era l'occasione e l'hanno presa al volo.


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E aggiungo anche che la storia "se non vendiamo Robinho non prendiamo Tevez" potrebbe essere una misera giustificazione,visto che 22 milioni per Balo li tirarono fuori senza battere ciglio.



Ma è ovvio,ora vogliono farci credere che senza la cessione di Robinho non si può fare mercato,ahahah ridicoli.E cmq chiedono 10 milioni, che è una cifra obiettivamente assurda per un giocatore finito e in scadenza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Non ho parole davvero, non abbiamo manco 6 milioni per Poli ma dove vogliamo andare? Cioè l'inter che è fuori da tutto sta facendo piu mercato di noi.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Ma anche se li avessimo avuti, Tevez sarebbe venuto da noi, dove avrebbe vinto qualcosa con molta difficoltà, o alla Juve, che ha già i prossimi campionati in tasca e punta con decisione alla Champions? Abbiamo perso appeal, non solo soldi



è stato galliani stesso a vantarsi dell'amicizia con kia joorabchian, facendo intendere chissà cosa. 

bastava tirarsi fuori e dire semplicemente che tevez al momento a noi non interessava, faceva più bella figura. 
oppure se l'ha fatto per mettere fretta alla juve e far salire il prezzo, ha fallito miseramente, date le cifre che stanno circolando.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Giugno 2013)

Ho una domanda ... ma se continuiamo a vendere giocatori ogni anno e il ridimensionamento degli stipendi va avanti ogni anno, perché il bilancio è sempre in rosso? Il fatturato si sta ridimensionando così tanto negli ultimi anni? Certo che se si disinveste sempre più ...


----------



## Doctore (25 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E aggiungo anche che la storia "se non vendiamo Robinho non prendiamo Tevez" potrebbe essere una misera giustificazione,visto che 22 milioni per Balo li tirarono fuori senza battere ciglio.


In quel periodo c era la campagna elettorale...Poi se cade il governo quest' estate magari faranno un altro colpo ad effetto...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E aggiungo anche che la storia "se non vendiamo Robinho non prendiamo Tevez" potrebbe essere una misera giustificazione,visto che 22 milioni per Balo li tirarono fuori senza battere ciglio.


In quel periodo c era la campagna elettorale...Poi se cade il governo quest' estate magari faranno un altro colpo ad effetto...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E aggiungo anche che la storia "se non vendiamo Robinho non prendiamo Tevez" potrebbe essere una misera giustificazione,visto che 22 milioni per Balo li tirarono fuori senza battere ciglio.



Bastava comprare Tevez prima e poi i soldi tornavano con una eventuale cessione di El. Ora se cediamo El con chi lo sostiuitamo? Con una pippa.

Il Napoli mica ha aspettato di cedere Cavani per iniziare a compare.. tanto ora lo vendono ed i soldi ritornano.
Ma noi no.


----------



## rossovero (25 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è stato galliani stesso a vantarsi dell'amicizia con kia joorabchian, facendo intendere chissà cosa.
> 
> bastava tirarsi fuori e dire semplicemente che tevez al momento a noi non interessava, faceva più bella figura.
> oppure se l'ha fatto per mettere fretta alla juve e far salire il prezzo, ha fallito miseramente, date le cifre che stanno circolando.



ok, puoi essere amico quanto vuoi di un procuratore, ma alla fine è il giocatore che sceglie, e sceglie in base all'ingaggio e all'ambiente di lavoro: e alla Juve ci sono moltissime possibilità di vincere, anche grazie a lui, al Milan pochissime per non dire nulle.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (25 Giugno 2013)

Io resto della mia opinione. Al mutare delle disponibilità economiche bisogna cambiare chi si occupa di mercato.
Il Tevez, il Falcao & co te li devi andare a scoprire, non puoi aspettare che siano già affermati.
Galliani con il portafoglio vuoto non vale molto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E aggiungo anche che la storia "se non vendiamo Robinho non prendiamo Tevez" potrebbe essere una misera giustificazione,visto che 22 milioni per Balo li tirarono fuori senza battere ciglio.



Cedemmo Pato per prendere Balo.


----------



## Petrecte (25 Giugno 2013)

Che poi il 2 di Settembre si accorgono che la rosa non e ' completa e prendono gente a caso strapagandola.......


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cedemmo Pato per prendere Balo.



Ah già,mi ero dimenticato.
Sono comunque 7 milioni di disavanzo,però.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ah già,mi ero dimenticato.
> Sono comunque 7 milioni di disavanzo,però.


Il Bilancio è stato approvato con una perdita di 7 milioni se non sbaglio. Magari è per quello, non vorrei dire cavolate.


----------



## Jino (25 Giugno 2013)

Triste realtà. Parliamoci chiaro, la Juve con Tevez e Llorente ha fatto più di qualche passo avanti. In questa serie A la vinceranno per molti anni.


----------



## peppe75 (25 Giugno 2013)

come no? ma che state a dì?
solo bisogna essere consapevoli che noi dobbiamo autofinanziarci...i colpi verranno dopo...dobbiamo vendere prima e ci sono tanti giocatori da sbolognare....e poi vedremo...


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Giugno 2013)

Berlusconi è la rovina del milan!!! Quello se ne frega altamente! Finchè resta quello la non si va da nessuna parte!


----------



## Brain84 (25 Giugno 2013)

In attacco possiamo pure rimanere cosi, senza vendere elsha ma a centrocampo serve un top player. Che pezzenti che siamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2013)

Sono tra il deluso e l arrabbiato


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Giugno 2013)

tevez 9 milioni .....diamanti 10 milioni.....c'e' qualcosa che non torna......

noi vendiamo un brasiliano bolso e stracotto e un ghanese re' della raspa...

a questo punto ci possiamo solo permettere Felice Evacuo.


----------



## MisterBet (25 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E aggiungo anche che la storia "se non vendiamo Robinho non prendiamo Tevez" potrebbe essere una misera giustificazione,visto che 22 milioni per Balo li tirarono fuori senza battere ciglio.



Oddio li tirarono fuori due settimane dopo aver venduto Pato per 15...senza la cessione del brasiliano, Balotelli non sarebbe arrivato...


----------



## Ale (25 Giugno 2013)

ma lasciate stare balo, c'erano le elezioni. il punto è: quando le cose si vogliono fare si fanno, quando non si vogliono fare, non si fanno. il resto sono un sacco di vaccate che raccontano ai giornali.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è la rovina del milan!!! Quello se ne frega altamente! Finchè resta quello la non si va da nessuna parte!



.


----------



## Ale (25 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è la rovina del milan!!! Quello se ne frega altamente! Finchè resta quello la non si va da nessuna parte!


.


----------



## S T B (25 Giugno 2013)

mamma mia che tristezza... come siamo caduti in basso.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Ve ne siete accorti adesso che non abbiamo manco un soldo bucato???


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

Se i soldi non ci fossero non avremo 120 milioni di monte ingaggi, per non parlare del fatto che siamo la società con più sponsor di tutta la serie A.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Giugno 2013)

i soldi ci sono ma vengono spesi male e la colpa è del signor "al milan non serve un ds"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

si penso che è ufficiale
ogni anno sempre peggio
estate 2011: all'inizio tutti felici, 18° scudetto, Berlusconi dice "arriverà un campione, forse anche 2". Tutti fiduciosi per un grande milan. Finisce l'estate e nonostante l'arrivo di Aquilani e Nocerino eravamo i favoriti in A.
estate 2012: anche se eravamo arrabbiati per lo scudetto perso (e anche per la Champions), rimanevamo sempre i favoriti per il Campionato, fino a quando c'è stato lo sfascio totale con la vendita di Ibrahimovic, Thiago Silva più l'addio di Seedorf, Nesta, Gattuso, Zambrotta e Inzaghi.
estate 2013: buon terzo posto, c'è l'occasionissima di prendere un Campione a 2 spiccioli come Tevez e per colpa di Silvio e del cesso brasiliano ci troviamo una Juve favoritissima in A.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa volta mi sembra davvero ufficiale.
> 
> E il Fair Play finanziario (che non è mai esistito e mai esisterà, come diciamo dal giorno in cui hanno iniziato a parlarne) è solo la scusa per non spendere.
> 
> ...



la gente si esalta quando si prende balotelli... e non ricorda che avevamo incassato 80mln per aver ceduto 3 giocatori.

lo dico da tempo: abbiamo CHIUSO.
Io vengo etichettato come "allegriano" quando difendo il mister e dico "ragazzi, i problemi sono altrove..."

A volte penso che il tifoso medio del Milan si meriti tutto questo perché si è eccessivamente imborghesito. Però poi mi rendo conto che facciamo solo tutti quanti pena. 

Ci hanno distrutti.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la gente si esalta quando si prende balotelli... e non ricorda che avevamo incassato 80mln per aver ceduto 3 giocatori.
> 
> lo dico da tempo: abbiamo CHIUSO.
> Io vengo etichettato come "allegriano" quando difendo il mister e dico "ragazzi, i problemi sono altrove..."
> ...




Hai ragione. E' troppo facile far ricadere tutte le colpe su Allegri. Che prova a fare le nozze con gli avanzi degli avanzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> i soldi ci sono ma vengono spesi male e la colpa è del signor "al milan non serve un ds"



Sti soldi li vedi solo tu. Negli ultimi 2 anni han tagliato le spese, ridotto drasticamente tutto il possibile. Non abbiamo manco gli occhi per piangere, non esistono sti soldi che tu paventi.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2013)

eeeeeeeeeeeehhh ma i soldi della champions sono indispensabili!!!!!!

per cosa???????????? per tirare a campare??????????????


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sti soldi li vedi solo tu. Negli ultimi 2 anni han tagliato le spese, ridotto drasticamente tutto il possibile. Non abbiamo manco gli occhi per piangere, non esistono sti soldi che tu paventi.



li vedo solo io ? ma se ovunque leggo milan prima per fatturato , poi vedo le pippacce che abbiamo in squadra e poi capisco che il miglior dirigente del mondo è un incompetente


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> li vedo solo io ? ma se ovunque leggo milan prima per fatturato , poi vedo le pippacce che abbiamo in squadra e poi capisco che il miglior dirigente del mondo è un incompetente



Il Milan produce un fatturato(ricavi) che comunque non riesce a coprire le uscite. Quindi sei in deficit, nonostante quest'anno sia infimo (6.8 mln).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan produce un fatturato(ricavi) che comunque non riesce a coprire le uscite. Quindi sei in deficit, nonostante quest'anno sia infimo (6.8 mln).



mbe e io cosa sto dicendo ? le uscite in una squadra di calcio derivano soprattutto dagli ingaggi , ora se in squadra abbiamo le pippacce posso dire che i soldi vengono spesi male o no ?


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

Non sono comunque così sicuro che la Juve, nonostante sia in debito, spenda effettivamente molto più di noi. Credo che le loro spese siano superiori alle nostre di soli 10 mln di euro circa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Giugno 2013)

se si continua così...man mano purtroppo,almeno io sono destinato a perdere la passione che ci metto...la soluzione è che il nano venda...ma anche una dipartita di galliani ormai sarebbe una manna dal cielo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

Assolutamente. Possiamo smettere qui di sognare. 
Era da un po' di anni che la società continuava a darci mazzate, ci hanno addolcito la minestra con Ibra però è da davvero troppi anni che non va e adesso(ma già dall'anno scorso)siamo costretti a prendere coscienza della triste verità. Non esiste più "vendo tizio e compro caio", non esiste più "ci metti tot milioni vicino", non esistono più i "budget", qui ci sono 0 euro, sul serio 0 ma d'altronde ce lo dicono: se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno, perché se non c'è liquidità per la partenza di qualcuno non ci può essere liquidità per l'arrivo di qualcun altro. Quest'è. Speriamo nei Vergara, speriamo nei Saponara, speriamo nei Cristante, soltanto loro ci rimangono e speriamoci soltanto per raggiungere i primi tre posti, per il resto dobbiamo sperare che siano bravi ma non troppo da dover essere venduti perché questa società non è capace più neanche di trattenere un calciatore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> eeeeeeeeeeeehhh ma i soldi della champions sono indispensabili!!!!!!
> 
> per cosa???????????? per tirare a campare??????????????


Sì, per tirare a campare, questo facciamo...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Giugno 2013)

la verità è questa,il presidente non finanzia piu' il milan,il club è in una sorta di autogestione


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan produce un fatturato(ricavi) che comunque non riesce a coprire le uscite. Quindi sei in deficit, nonostante quest'anno sia infimo (6.8 mln).


Tagliassero le spese allora. Siamo perennemente in perdita. Il bilancio sembra un buco nero.


----------



## Frikez (26 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tagliassero le spese allora. Siamo perennemente in perdita. Il bilancio sembra un buco nero.



Questa società è gestita da cani, ogni anno parlano di tagliare le spese riducendo il numero di giocatori e poi puntualmente iniziamo la stagione con 30 giocatori se va bene.
Se ti offrono 6 milioni per Robinho accetti, così ti liberi dell'ingaggio più alto della squadra, un giocatore che va in scadenza tra un anno e che perderesti comunque a 0.
Altra cosa, ingaggiare dei cessi come Taiwo, Traorè, Civelli non aiuta la squadra dal punto di vista tecnico ma accresce soltanto il monte ingaggi, sono soldi risparmiati che fanno sempre comodo.
È possibile che in un'azienda come il Milan dove ci sono fior fiori di commercialisti e contabili e dove si guarda sempre al fattore economico (plusvalenze, minusvalenze, ammortamenti ecc.) prima di quello sportivo non si riesca a ridurre una volta per tutte le spese inutili?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Questa società è gestita da cani, ogni anno parlano di tagliare le spese riducendo il numero di giocatori e poi puntualmente iniziamo la stagione con 30 giocatori se va bene.
> Se ti offrono 6 milioni per Robinho accetti, così ti liberi dell'ingaggio più alto della squadra, un giocatore che va in scadenza tra un anno e che perderesti comunque a 0.
> Altra cosa, ingaggiare dei cessi come Taiwo, Traorè, Civelli non aiuta la squadra dal punto di vista tecnico ma accresce soltanto il monte ingaggi, sono soldi risparmiati che fanno sempre comodo.
> È possibile che in un'azienda come il Milan dove ci sono fior fiori di commercialisti e contabili e si guarda sempre al fattore economico (plusvalenze, minusvalenze, ammortamenti ecc.) prima di quello sportivo non si riesca a ridurre una volta per tutte le spese inutili?


La realtà è che l'errore più grosso l'ha commesso Galliani. Bisognava monetizzare con Seedorf, Pirlo, Nesta, Gattuso, Ambrosini, Dida, Kaladze, ecc... Invece sono tutti giocatori che abbiamo perso a ZERO EURO. Rendiamocene conto. Galliani si cullava sugli allori pensando che Berlusconi riaprisse di punto in bianco il portafogli, ma non è stato così.
Sia chiaro, è colpa anche di Berlusconi, ma se perdi a parametro zero tutti i senatori evidentemente non hai lavorato molto bene.


----------



## folletto (26 Giugno 2013)

Sono anni che il nano ha chiuso il portafoglio (con qualche eccezione favorita anche da elezioni & Co), mettiamoci poi il Lodo Mondadori e l'attuale condanna e......... Si tirerà sempre più a campare fino a quando non venderà (fermo restando che non è così facile vendere una società come il Milan). Anche sto giro non arriva nessuno se non qualche giovane mediocre, a meno che non riescano a vendere qualcuno.


----------



## robs91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. E' troppo facile far ricadere tutte le colpe su Allegri. Che prova a fare le nozze con gli avanzi degli avanzi.



beh anche lui ormai è un burattino della società.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa volta mi sembra davvero ufficiale.
> 
> E il Fair Play finanziario (che non è mai esistito e mai esisterà, come diciamo dal giorno in cui hanno iniziato a parlarne) è solo la scusa per non spendere.
> 
> ...



Vediamo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



robs91 ha scritto:


> Che poi se non ho capito male quest'anno si può avere ancora un passivo di 30-40 milioni.Quindi non spendono perchè il nano non vuole ripianare.



Non credo. Vado a memoria (ma potrei sbagliare) ma la regola prevede la media degli anni precedenti. Sempre a memoria, mi sa che quest'anno siamo costretti al pari.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan produce un fatturato(ricavi) che comunque non riesce a coprire le uscite. Quindi sei in deficit, nonostante quest'anno sia infimo (6.8 mln).


Pur avendo il primo fatturato in Italia, non riesci a muoverti sul mercato. C'è qualcosa che non va, non credi? 

Perché gli altri riescono a muoversi (anche se con investimenti magari non eccessivi, ma qualcosa fanno) e noi siamo con le mani legate? Delle due l'una: o il club viene gestito male o i soldi vanno a finire da qualche altra parte con magheggi di bilancio.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Giugno 2013)

La fiorentina spende, la Juve spende, l'Inter spende. Siamo solo noi che prendiamo giocatori a parametro 0 o dopo aver incassato dalle cessioni. Il fpf, se esiste, come minimo ci consegnerá la champions a tavolino, visto che nessun altra squadra sul pianeta terra spende poco quanto noi.


----------



## Prinz (26 Giugno 2013)

da anni mi chiedo che senso abbia andare avanti così, perché non vendere a sto punto?


----------



## Albijol (26 Giugno 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> da anni mi chiedo che senso abbia andare avanti così, perché non vendere a sto punto?



Chiede troppo purtroppo, almeno questo è quello che si dice in giro


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2013)

Il club con il minor budget al mondo.


----------



## tequilad (26 Giugno 2013)

O semplicemente ha un progetto diverso.........


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2013)

l'Inter è piena di debiti ma spende ogni santo anno.. hanno già speso 12 per Icardi

Il Milan è l'unica società al mondo ad avere 0 euro per il mercato. Oltre ad avere 0 euro abbiamo un pessimo dirigente.


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E aggiungo anche che la storia "se non vendiamo Robinho non prendiamo Tevez" potrebbe essere una misera giustificazione,visto che 22 milioni per Balo li tirarono fuori senza battere ciglio.



Avevano appena venduto Pato a 15.


----------



## robs91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Vediamo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Io ho letto questo:"Nel triennio 2013-15 il passivo non potrà superare i 45 milioni, in quello seguente i 30 e poi il bilancio in equilibrio sarà obbligatorio".Poi non so....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Giugno 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> O semplicemente ha un progetto diverso.........



Cioè?

Condurre i tifosi alla disperazione per avviare raccolte fondi volontarie?


----------



## Prinz (26 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Cioè?
> 
> Condurre i tifosi alla disperazione per avviare raccolte fondi volontarie?


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (26 Giugno 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> O semplicemente ha un progetto diverso.........


Vorrei tanto crederci anch'io...


----------



## MisterBet (26 Giugno 2013)

Ma il FPF imho c'entra poco...ci sono anche mille agevolazioni (per es. per quest'anno si possono detrarre i costi per i giocatori con contratto prima del giugno 2010 e tante altre cose per i settori giovanili etc etc...)...il punto è semplice, con Mediaset in crisi Berlusconi non può ripianare e bisogna fare di necessità virtù (cioè bisogna arrangiarsi senza soldi almeno fino a quando non si saranno abbattuti i costi in maniera ancora più importante...)...that's it...Moratti continua a metterci 70/80 M ogni anno ecco perchè l'Inter continua comunque a spendere...


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2013)

Chi si definisce appassionato di calcio non può non osservare la situazione di questo Milan con grande malinconia. Da juventino, ai tempi della triade, ricordo che guardavo con attenzione il calciomercato di sole due squadre:la Juventus e il Milan. Mi ricordo di come temevo uno dei colpi a sorpresa di Galliani e di come speravo in uno di quelli di Moggi, quasi come una partita giocata a distanza, una partita che sapevo avrebbe deciso in anticipo buona fetta del campionato, se giocata nel modo giusto. Del resto non mi interessava:l'Inter era sempre il solito porcile, Roma e Lazio han sempre vinto in casi isolati. Ricordo il fegato che si spappolava alla notizia dell'acquisto dei Nesta, degli Stam, dei Rui Costa e di altri fuoriclasse. E nessuno di questi pezzi da 90 veniva mai ceduto.
Adesso cosa abbiamo? Abbiamo una squadra che ormai da 6 anni a questa parte, eccetto sporadiche fiammate elettorali (Dinho nel 2008, Ibra nel 2010), non spende letteralmente un euro per il mercato. Una squadra che pur di non riscattare Aquilani lo lascia in panchina nonostante fosse una pedina importante per uno scudetto ancora in gioco. Una squadra che vende i suoi pezzi da 90 e che poi non prende nessuno per sostituirli. Una squadra con un presidente che guarda una partita l'anno e che si permette di insultare se non si vince. Una squadra che prende dei parametri 0 improponibili (Traorè, Taiwo ecc.). Insomma una squadra che ha ormai chiuso con l'esser grande.
Francamente, da esterno, non mi sento di dare molte colpe a Galliani. L'antennista è un dirigente che da ieri che poteva spendere e spandere si è trovato all'oggi dove ha 0 euro per far calciomercato. Una situazione totamente opposta, un cambiamento di situazione talmente repentino in cui ambientarsi non facile nemmeno per un dirigente esperto come lui, che nonostante tutto è l'UNICO (e questo penso sia giusto riconoscerlo) che ci mette sempre la faccia in tutte le situazioni, sia figure di m. che trionfi.
L'era Berlusconi è ormai agli sgoccioli. Tutto prima o poi finisce e anche un epoca fatta di grandi trionfi, fuoriclasse, palloni d'oro e leggenda non fa eccezzione. Auguro al Milan di trovare al più presto persone che siano disposte a metterci i soldi e la passione prima o poi e che possano riportare alla gloria che le compete la più nobile delle decadute di questo calcio moderno che sempre più mi fa rimpiangere il passato.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Giugno 2013)

Io aspetto il 31 agosto.

3 squadre giovanili alle semifinali (primavera e allievi sono usciti molto immeritatamente, a livello giovanile conta di più la prestazione che il risultato...e la prestazione è stata ottima). Diciamo sempre che squadre come Roma e Napoli hanno tifoserie che non sanno aspettare.. Ma noi non siamo da meno, mi verrebbe da dire.

Abbiamo finalmente un ottimo settore giovanile, ci vuole un po' di tempo...


----------



## Sindaco (26 Giugno 2013)

Il problema è disastrosamente semplice: la società è ostaggio di un vecchio pazzo che ha mille problemi (che poi a 77 anni che problemi ti devi fare? vabbè...) dei quali il milan è l'ultimo.
In una simile situazione il vecchio non investe, non vende, non molla l'osso di un centimetro. L'A.C. Milan è a immagine e somiglianza del suo padrone: un essere impagliato pronto per essere esposto in un museo di provincia.
Che poi investire potrebbe voler dire anche solo un ricambio a livello dirigenziale, con teste nuove, fresche e capaci in grado di ottimizzare le risorse esistenti, di trovarne altre e di riuscire a imbastire una strategia che vada un poco oltre il "vediamo che fare domani".


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi si definisce appassionato di calcio non può non osservare la situazione di questo Milan con grande malinconia. Da juventino, ai tempi della triade, ricordo che guardavo con attenzione il calciomercato di sole due squadre:la Juventus e il Milan. Mi ricordo di come temevo uno dei colpi a sorpresa di Galliani e di come speravo in uno di quelli di Moggi, quasi come una partita giocata a distanza, una partita che sapevo avrebbe deciso in anticipo buona fetta del campionato, se giocata nel modo giusto. Del resto non mi interessava:l'Inter era sempre il solito porcile, Roma e Lazio han sempre vinto in casi isolati. Ricordo il fegato che si spappolava alla notizia dell'acquisto dei Nesta, degli Stam, dei Rui Costa e di altri fuoriclasse. E nessuno di questi pezzi da 90 veniva mai ceduto.
> Adesso cosa abbiamo? Abbiamo una squadra che ormai da 6 anni a questa parte, eccetto sporadiche fiammate elettorali (Dinho nel 2008, Ibra nel 2010), non spende letteralmente un euro per il mercato. Una squadra che pur di non riscattare Aquilani lo lascia in panchina nonostante fosse una pedina importante per uno scudetto ancora in gioco. Una squadra che vende i suoi pezzi da 90 e che poi non prende nessuno per sostituirli. Una squadra con un presidente che guarda una partita l'anno e che si permette di insultare se non si vince. Una squadra che prende dei parametri 0 improponibili (Traorè, Taiwo ecc.). Insomma una squadra che ha ormai chiuso con l'esser grande.
> Francamente, da esterno, non mi sento di dare molte colpe a Galliani. L'antennista è un dirigente che da ieri che poteva spendere e spandere si è trovato all'oggi dove ha 0 euro per far calciomercato. Una situazione totamente opposta, un cambiamento di situazione talmente repentino in cui ambientarsi non facile nemmeno per un dirigente esperto come lui, che nonostante tutto è l'UNICO (e questo penso sia giusto riconoscerlo) che ci mette sempre la faccia in tutte le situazioni, sia figure di m. che trionfi.
> L'era Berlusconi è ormai agli sgoccioli. Tutto prima o poi finisce e anche un epoca fatta di grandi trionfi, fuoriclasse, palloni d'oro e leggenda non fa eccezzione. Auguro al Milan di trovare al più presto persone che siano disposte a metterci i soldi e la passione prima o poi e che possano riportare alla gloria che le compete la più nobile delle decadute di questo calcio moderno che sempre più mi fa rimpiangere il passato.



Beh si, questa detta in soldoni è la realtà. Una proprietà che vive solo sul passato, sventolando i trionfi di un tempo. Vendessero e aprissero un museo.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> O semplicemente ha un progetto diverso.........



fare la fine del Palermo?


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Il problema è disastrosamente semplice: la società è ostaggio di un vecchio pazzo che ha mille problemi (che poi a 77 anni che problemi ti devi fare? vabbè...) dei quali il milan è l'ultimo.
> In una simile situazione il vecchio non investe, non vende, non molla l'osso di un centimetro. L'A.C. Milan è a immagine e somiglianza del suo padrone: un essere impagliato pronto per essere esposto in un museo di provincia.
> Che poi investire potrebbe voler dire anche solo un ricambio a livello dirigenziale, con teste nuove, fresche e capaci in grado di ottimizzare le risorse esistenti, di trovarne altre e di riuscire a imbastire una strategia che vada un poco oltre il "vediamo che fare domani".


Perfetto. Tutto perfetto. Anche la parte sul rinnovamento della dirigenza (nonostante io credo che Galliani non è colpevole).


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Giugno 2013)

Molti citano il fatturato, che è nettamente il più alto in Italia. Però, ahinoi, il Milan deve sopportare delle uscite finanziarie che superano i ricavi, quindi anche con 280 mln, pari al sopra citato fatturato, puoi fare ben poco. La colpa di chi è?? Dei dirigenti e della proprietà che ha avallato nel tempo operazioni illogiche.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi si definisce appassionato di calcio non può non osservare la situazione di questo Milan con grande malinconia. Da juventino, ai tempi della triade, ricordo che guardavo con attenzione il calciomercato di sole due squadre:la Juventus e il Milan. Mi ricordo di come temevo uno dei colpi a sorpresa di Galliani e di come speravo in uno di quelli di Moggi, quasi come una partita giocata a distanza, una partita che sapevo avrebbe deciso in anticipo buona fetta del campionato, se giocata nel modo giusto. Del resto non mi interessava:l'Inter era sempre il solito porcile, Roma e Lazio han sempre vinto in casi isolati. Ricordo il fegato che si spappolava alla notizia dell'acquisto dei Nesta, degli Stam, dei Rui Costa e di altri fuoriclasse. E nessuno di questi pezzi da 90 veniva mai ceduto.
> Adesso cosa abbiamo? Abbiamo una squadra che ormai da 6 anni a questa parte, eccetto sporadiche fiammate elettorali (Dinho nel 2008, Ibra nel 2010), non spende letteralmente un euro per il mercato. Una squadra che pur di non riscattare Aquilani lo lascia in panchina nonostante fosse una pedina importante per uno scudetto ancora in gioco. Una squadra che vende i suoi pezzi da 90 e che poi non prende nessuno per sostituirli. Una squadra con un presidente che guarda una partita l'anno e che si permette di insultare se non si vince. Una squadra che prende dei parametri 0 improponibili (Traorè, Taiwo ecc.). Insomma una squadra che ha ormai chiuso con l'esser grande.
> Francamente, da esterno, non mi sento di dare molte colpe a Galliani. L'antennista è un dirigente che da ieri che poteva spendere e spandere si è trovato all'oggi dove ha 0 euro per far calciomercato. Una situazione totamente opposta, un cambiamento di situazione talmente repentino in cui ambientarsi non facile nemmeno per un dirigente esperto come lui, che nonostante tutto è l'UNICO (e questo penso sia giusto riconoscerlo) che ci mette sempre la faccia in tutte le situazioni, sia figure di m. che trionfi.
> L'era Berlusconi è ormai agli sgoccioli. Tutto prima o poi finisce e anche un epoca fatta di grandi trionfi, fuoriclasse, palloni d'oro e leggenda non fa eccezzione. Auguro al Milan di trovare al più presto persone che siano disposte a metterci i soldi e la passione prima o poi e che possano riportare alla gloria che le compete la più nobile delle decadute di questo calcio moderno che sempre più mi fa rimpiangere il passato.


Praticamente perfetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Molti citano il fatturato, che è nettamente il più alto in Italia. Però, ahinoi, il Milan deve sopportare delle uscite finanziarie che superano i ricavi, quindi anche con 280 mln, pari al sopra citato fatturato, puoi fare ben poco. La colpa di chi è?? Dei dirigenti e della proprietà che ha avallato nel tempo operazioni illogiche.


Ma quali sono ste uscite? Hai tagliato di molto il monte ingaggi, dove stanno ste uscite nettamente superiori alle altre?


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma quali sono ste uscite? Hai tagliato di molto il monte ingaggi, dove stanno ste uscite nettamente superiori alle altre?



Ale, nonostante produci un fatturato di 280 mln, anche quest'anno il Milan è in perdita, anche se contenuta (6.8 mln). Cosa vuol dire??? Che, incluse le tasse, hai meno ricavi finanziari rispetto le uscite. La perdita contenuta è dovuta proprio all'addio dei 2 top con relativi ingaggi monstre.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ale, nonostante produci un fatturato di 280 mln, anche quest'anno il Milan è in perdita, anche se contenuta (6.8 mln). Cosa vuol dire??? Che, incluse le tasse, hai meno ricavi finanziari rispetto le uscite. La perdita contenuta è dovuta proprio all'addio dei 2 top con relativi ingaggi monstre.


Ho capito che è in perdita, ma non mi torna. C'è qualcosa alle voce uscite che pesa di brutto rispetto alle altre. Per me i soldi del Milan confluiscono in qualche modo in Fininvest, con qualche magheggio. Non si spiega altrimenti.


----------



## -Lionard- (26 Giugno 2013)

*Estate 2009*: Acquisti: Huntelaar 15 mln +Onyewu a 0 +Abate 2,8 mln rientro dalla comproprietà+ Zigoni a 1,2 mln (20 mln €). Cessioni: Kakà a 64,5 mln+Gourcuff a 15 mln (79,5 mln €). Totale= 20-79,5= *+ 59,5 mln €*

*Estate 2010: * Acquisti: Yepes a 0+Amelia in prestito a 0+Papastatopoulos a 4,5 mln+comproprietà Boateng a 1,5 mln+Ibrahimovic a 24 mln+Robinho a 18 (48 mln €). Cessioni:: Huntelaar a 14 mln+ Borriello in prestito con diritto di riscatto a 10 mln+ Storari a 4,5 mln(28,5 mln €). Totale= 48-28,5= *- 19,5 mln €*

*Estate 2011*:Acquisti: Taiwo a 0+Mexes a 0+El Shaarawy in comproprietà in cambio della comproprietà di Merkel+Metà cartellino Boateng a 7 mln+Aquilani in prestito a 1 mln+Nocerino a 500.000 €(8,5 mln €). Cessioni: Papastatopoulos a 4 mln. Totale=1,5-4*=-4,5 mln €*

*Estate 2012=* :Acquisti: Pazzini a 7 mln+Cassano+Bojan a 0+ De Jong a 4 mln+ Niang a 2 mln+ Montolivo a 0+Zapata a 400.000 €+Acerbi a 0+ Constant a 0+ riscatto El Shaarawy per Merkel e Pasini (13,4 mln €). Cessioni:  Ibrahimovic+Thiago Silva a 60 mln (60 mln). Totale= 13,4-60*=+ 46,6 mln €*

Questi dati li ho presi da Wikipedia e mi sembrano in linea con quanto stiamo vedendo ora. E' da 10 anni che il Milan non spende cifre importanti ed opera sostanzialmente senza soldi. La differenza è che prima a 0 o a pochi milioni trovava comunque gente competitiva o campioni esperti in cerca di una nuova avventura mentre ora a causa della concorrenza allargata persino a Turchia, Russia e Brasile anche il campione in disarmo come il Rivaldo di turno preferisce altri lidi dove possono pagarlo meglio. Ricordo che il Milan ha preso a 0 Rivaldo, Pancaro, Cafù e Tomasson con cui ha vinto in agilità uno scudetto, l'anno dopo Crespo a 0 e a 10 mln Stam, uno dei migliori difensori al mondo. Kakà, già campione del mondo nel 2002, arrivò per 8,5 milioni e Seedorf grazie ad uno scambio alla pari con Coco. Oggi 10 mln te li chiedono Astori... Witsel viene pagato 40 mln, Fernandinho 37 etc....Il Milan 2003 e il Milan 2013 hanno più o meno lo stesso budget di mercato. Sono cambiate 3 cose; 1) Prima in Europa i top club erano pochissimi(Man UTD, le 3 italiane, le 2 spagnole, stop). Dunque la concorrenza era minore e senza sceicchi e magnati russi i prezzi rimanevano più bassi e accessibili. Ora anche il Malaga ha più soldi da spendere e il Galatassaray può tesserare gente come Drogba e Sneijder. 2) Il Milan non comprava top player neanche 10 anni fa(l'ultimo veramente da considerare tale fu Nesta nel 2002) ma neanche li vendeva perché pur senza spendere Berlusconi si limitava a ripianare. Ora manco quello e da qui nascono le cessioni illustri 3) c'era una base di squadra superiore costruita con i grandi investimenti di fine anni 90/inizio 2000 che ora manca totalmente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi si definisce appassionato di calcio non può non osservare la situazione di questo Milan con grande malinconia. Da juventino, ai tempi della triade, ricordo che guardavo con attenzione il calciomercato di sole due squadre:la Juventus e il Milan. Mi ricordo di come temevo uno dei colpi a sorpresa di Galliani e di come speravo in uno di quelli di Moggi, quasi come una partita giocata a distanza, una partita che sapevo avrebbe deciso in anticipo buona fetta del campionato, se giocata nel modo giusto. Del resto non mi interessava:l'Inter era sempre il solito porcile, Roma e Lazio han sempre vinto in casi isolati. Ricordo il fegato che si spappolava alla notizia dell'acquisto dei Nesta, degli Stam, dei Rui Costa e di altri fuoriclasse. E nessuno di questi pezzi da 90 veniva mai ceduto.
> Adesso cosa abbiamo? Abbiamo una squadra che ormai da 6 anni a questa parte, eccetto sporadiche fiammate elettorali (Dinho nel 2008, Ibra nel 2010), non spende letteralmente un euro per il mercato. Una squadra che pur di non riscattare Aquilani lo lascia in panchina nonostante fosse una pedina importante per uno scudetto ancora in gioco. Una squadra che vende i suoi pezzi da 90 e che poi non prende nessuno per sostituirli. Una squadra con un presidente che guarda una partita l'anno e che si permette di insultare se non si vince. Una squadra che prende dei parametri 0 improponibili (Traorè, Taiwo ecc.). Insomma una squadra che ha ormai chiuso con l'esser grande.
> Francamente, da esterno, non mi sento di dare molte colpe a Galliani. L'antennista è un dirigente che da ieri che poteva spendere e spandere si è trovato all'oggi dove ha 0 euro per far calciomercato. Una situazione totamente opposta, un cambiamento di situazione talmente repentino in cui ambientarsi non facile nemmeno per un dirigente esperto come lui, che nonostante tutto è l'UNICO (e questo penso sia giusto riconoscerlo) che ci mette sempre la faccia in tutte le situazioni, sia figure di m. che trionfi.
> L'era Berlusconi è ormai agli sgoccioli. Tutto prima o poi finisce e anche un epoca fatta di grandi trionfi, fuoriclasse, palloni d'oro e leggenda non fa eccezzione.* Auguro al Milan di trovare al più presto persone che siano disposte a metterci i soldi e la passione* prima o poi e che possano riportare alla gloria che le compete la più nobile delle decadute di questo calcio moderno che sempre più mi fa rimpiangere il passato.


Rosico perché voi le avete trovate... noi possiamo solo prenderci in giro vagheggiando progetti, qua non c'è nessun progetto. Da sei anni è il nulla assoluto e non so quanto ancora dovrà durare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi si definisce appassionato di calcio non può non osservare la situazione di questo Milan con grande malinconia. Da juventino, ai tempi della triade, ricordo che guardavo con attenzione il calciomercato di sole due squadre:la Juventus e il Milan. Mi ricordo di come temevo uno dei colpi a sorpresa di Galliani e di come speravo in uno di quelli di Moggi, quasi come una partita giocata a distanza, una partita che sapevo avrebbe deciso in anticipo buona fetta del campionato, se giocata nel modo giusto. Del resto non mi interessava:l'Inter era sempre il solito porcile, Roma e Lazio han sempre vinto in casi isolati. Ricordo il fegato che si spappolava alla notizia dell'acquisto dei Nesta, degli Stam, dei Rui Costa e di altri fuoriclasse. E nessuno di questi pezzi da 90 veniva mai ceduto.
> Adesso cosa abbiamo? Abbiamo una squadra che ormai da 6 anni a questa parte, eccetto sporadiche fiammate elettorali (Dinho nel 2008, Ibra nel 2010), non spende letteralmente un euro per il mercato. Una squadra che pur di non riscattare Aquilani lo lascia in panchina nonostante fosse una pedina importante per uno scudetto ancora in gioco. Una squadra che vende i suoi pezzi da 90 e che poi non prende nessuno per sostituirli. Una squadra con un presidente che guarda una partita l'anno e che si permette di insultare se non si vince. Una squadra che prende dei parametri 0 improponibili (Traorè, Taiwo ecc.). Insomma una squadra che ha ormai chiuso con l'esser grande.
> Francamente, da esterno, non mi sento di dare molte colpe a Galliani. L'antennista è un dirigente che da ieri che poteva spendere e spandere si è trovato all'oggi dove ha 0 euro per far calciomercato. Una situazione totamente opposta, un cambiamento di situazione talmente repentino in cui ambientarsi non facile nemmeno per un dirigente esperto come lui, che nonostante tutto è l'UNICO (e questo penso sia giusto riconoscerlo) che ci mette sempre la faccia in tutte le situazioni, sia figure di m. che trionfi.
> L'era Berlusconi è ormai agli sgoccioli. Tutto prima o poi finisce e anche un epoca fatta di grandi trionfi, fuoriclasse, palloni d'oro e leggenda non fa eccezzione. Auguro al Milan di trovare al più presto persone che siano disposte a metterci i soldi e la passione prima o poi e che possano riportare alla gloria che le compete la più nobile delle decadute di questo calcio moderno che sempre più mi fa rimpiangere il passato.



non mi trovo d'accordo sul fatto che dall'oggi al domani berlusconi abbia chiuso i rubinetti , è da molto tempo che il milan non fa piu un mercato da grande , gia i vari vogel , dorasoo ecc erano avvisaglie di un inizio di disimpegno da parte della proprietà , se galliani avesse iniziato il progetto giovani gia da allora forse non staremmo in questa situazione disastrosa


----------



## rossovero (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non mi trovo d'accordo sul fatto che dall'oggi al domani berlusconi abbia chiuso i rubinetti , è da molto tempo che il milan non fa piu un mercato da grande , gia i vari vogel , dorasoo ecc erano avvisaglie di un inizio di disimpegno da parte della proprietà , se galliani avesse iniziato il progetto giovani gia da allora forse non staremmo in questa situazione disastrosa



Vogel e Dhorasoo erano semplici panchinari per giocare la coppa Italia o le gare con le neopromosse, e come tale era giusto spendere poco (Vogel tra l´altro era titolare nel Psv, mica un Traoré qualunque...). Avevamo un centrocampo di supertitolari inamovibili e nel pieno della carriera allora. Non cambiare Dida era un´avvisaglia, secondo me


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Vogel e Dhorasoo erano semplici panchinari per giocare la coppa Italia o le gare con le neopromosse, e come tale era giusto spendere poco (Vogel tra l´altro era titolare nel Psv, mica un Traoré qualunque...). Avevamo un centrocampo di supertitolari inamovibili e nel pieno della carriera allora. Non cambiare Dida era un´avvisaglia, secondo me



si pero se ben ricordi gia da allora si capiva che il vento stava cambiando , si cercava il vice pirlo per farlo rifiatare ma ogni anno arrivava il parametro zero o il giocatore che costava due soldi ; se si fosse iniziato un progetto basato sui giovani sin da allora forse ora tutto questo dislivello qualitativo non ci sarebbe , pero alla fine meglio tardi che mai


----------



## rossovero (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si pero se ben ricordi gia da allora si capiva che il vento stava cambiando , si cercava il vice pirlo per farlo rifiatare ma ogni anno arrivava il parametro zero o il giocatore che costava due soldi ; se si fosse iniziato un progetto basato sui giovani sin da allora forse ora tutto questo dislivello qualitativo non ci sarebbe , pero alla fine meglio tardi che mai



Con Gourcuff ci avevano provato. Il rinnovamento era da fare dopo il 2007 per me


----------



## Elshafenomeno (26 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora il nano vendesse tutto.



esattamente.

Non hai più voglia di spendere per le tue grane giudiziarie? VENDI. Non possiamo rischiare l'infarto ogni anno per raggiungere gli obiettivi minimi, una società come il Milan deve pensare a vincere OVUNQUE, ci siamo ridotti a vedere come un grandissimo risultato il terzo posto in questa serie A derelitta


----------



## Elshafenomeno (26 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è la rovina del milan!!! Quello se ne frega altamente! Finchè resta quello la non si va da nessuna parte!



.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Se i soldi non ci fossero non avremo 120 milioni di monte ingaggi, per non parlare del fatto che siamo la società con più sponsor di tutta la serie A.



i soldi vengono spesi per ripianare il bilancio mediaset o per qualche olgettina


----------



## Elshafenomeno (26 Giugno 2013)

Galliani si sta dimostrando il mediocrissimo dirigente che è senza un soldo dietro.


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Galliani si sta dimostrando il mediocrissimo dirigente che è senza un soldo dietro.



Nessun dirigente al mondo in una grande squadra con euro zero fa mercato. Non scherziamo dai. Se c'è qualcuno davvero convinto che il Milan stia andando indietro come i gamberi per colpa di Galliani ed Allegri stiamo freschi.


----------



## Sindaco (26 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi non è rimasto più nemmeno l'euro per il caffè qui, indipendentemente da tutti i conti e calcoli che possiamo fare da qui all'eternità.
Galliani sta girando l'europa e il mondo da un anno e mezzo per cercare di piazzare quei pochi che possano avere un mercato, via Turati è stata abbandonata perché non ci si poteva nemmeno più permettere l'affitto della sede.
Non parliamo di stadio o impianto di proprietà: stanti i limiti legislativi che ci sono in Italia, questi non hanno fatto nemmeno uno studio di fattibilità o una mezza ricerca di investitori.
Siamo ben oltre l'ammazzacaffè e il digestivo.


----------



## Pamparulez (26 Giugno 2013)

Che il Milan non abbia più un euro, o meglio che nella proprietà non ci sia più intenzione neanche di ANTICIPARE un centesimo, lo dimostra il fatto che non solo non possiamo permetterci Tevez a 9 milioni (A RATE), ma anche che non riusciamo a trovare 4 miseri milioni per prendere Poli. Con la Samp che sta palesemente facendo capire che se lo vogliamo bene altrimenti o rinnova o lo vendono ad altri. Parliamo di 9 milioni a rate per Tevez e di 4 milioni per Poli. Ste cifre le può sborsare qualunque società di A.
Altra cosa: Robinho.. piu passa il tempo meno vale, eppure Galliani continua a chiedere 10 milioni. Se non li hai presi a gennaio come puoi prenderli adesso? Tanto il brasiliano è alla frutta, sta davvero rubando lo stipendio. E aggiungo che se a gennaio lo vendevi a 6, adesso avremmo risparmiato 6 mesi di stipendio.. che in soldoni fanno quasi 3/4 milioni (lordi ovviamente.. ma va calcolato il lordo non quanto mette in tasca il rubastipendio). Quindi a che pro aspettare mesi e mesi quando sai che cmq lo svenderai?
Concordo con chi dice che al variare delle condizioni economiche va variato l'uomo mercato. Col portafoglio vuoto Galliani è inutile, ha una conoscenza dei calciatori inferiore a qualunque tifoso medio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nessun dirigente al mondo in una grande squadra con euro zero fa mercato. Non scherziamo dai. Se c'è qualcuno davvero convinto che il Milan stia andando indietro come i gamberi per colpa di Galliani ed Allegri stiamo freschi.



Però se poi si acquista Balotelli è merito del pelato e non di Berlusconi.


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non mi trovo d'accordo sul fatto che dall'oggi al domani berlusconi abbia chiuso i rubinetti , è da molto tempo che il milan non fa piu un mercato da grande , gia i vari vogel , dorasoo ecc erano avvisaglie di un inizio di disimpegno da parte della proprietà , se galliani avesse iniziato il progetto giovani gia da allora forse non staremmo in questa situazione disastrosa



Si ma qualcosina comunque spendevate. Gilardino e R. Oliveira per dire, erano due scarsoni, ma costarono più di 20 milioni l'uno. Oggi invece spendete proprio zero.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si ma qualcosina comunque spendevate. Gilardino e R. Oliveira per dire, erano due scarsoni, ma costarono più di 20 milioni l'uno. Oggi invece spendete proprio zero.



Oggi prendiamo l'immondizia.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Però se poi si acquista Balotelli è merito del pelato e non di Berlusconi.



Assolutamente si, perché le trattative conduce il pelato, non il nano di Arcore. Quest'ultimo fa(ceva) il suo dovere di proprietario, quello di metterci i soldi.


----------



## jaws (26 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Però se poi si acquista Balotelli è merito del pelato e non di Berlusconi.



Visto che Berlusconi che non riesce a stare zitto stava per far saltare la trattativa mi pare logico non dargli meriti


----------



## Pamparulez (26 Giugno 2013)

Juventino credo che la tua analisi sia fatta molto bene, oltre che ovviamente condivisibile. La cosa che fa più paura secondo me è che è palese che il progetto giovani non esista. E' Galliani che sta cercando di vendere El Shaarawy, magari in coppia con Boateng (invendibile) come fatto l'anno scorso con Thiago, sacrificato pur di vendere Ibra. Almeno provassero DAVVERO a puntare su giovani e primavera.. senza se e senza ma. Noi milanisti capiremmo, quello che disturba è l'essere presi per scemi.


----------



## Tobi (26 Giugno 2013)

tutto sto dramma per tevez.. è andato alla juve ormai.. amen..
noi comunque non è che in attacco siamo dei barboni.. abbiamo balotelli el sharaawy niang pazzini.. andassimo a comprare cerci per una cifra non esagerata sarei molto contento perchè avremmo un attacco ben assortito che potrebbe darci parecchie alternative in base alla situazione..
inoltre.. si è scelto di adottare una politica di giovani? allora non ha senso andare a vendere il faraone per prendere tevez.. si punta su di lui..

a noi servono 4 acquisti.. 1 centrale 1 terzino sinistro 1 centrcampista tecnicamente forte ed un attaccante esterno

vidic,martins indi,maher,cerci e non avrei nulla da invidiare alla Juve


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (26 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nessun dirigente al mondo in una grande squadra con euro zero fa mercato. Non scherziamo dai. Se c'è qualcuno davvero convinto che il Milan stia andando indietro come i gamberi per colpa di Galliani ed Allegri stiamo freschi.


Io discuto il fatto che vai ad inseguire giocatori fuori target, sperando in prestiti gratuiti con diritti di riscatto tendenti all'elemosina, invece di provare a modificare il modus operandi, ovvero provare a scoprire i giocatori prima che costino uno sproposito.
e non venitemi a dire che il milan non può farlo in quanto top club perchè mi sbellico dalle risate.


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2013)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Juventino credo che la tua analisi sia fatta molto bene, oltre che ovviamente condivisibile. La cosa che fa più paura secondo me è che è palese che il progetto giovani non esista. E' Galliani che sta cercando di vendere El Shaarawy, magari in coppia con Boateng (invendibile) come fatto l'anno scorso con Thiago, sacrificato pur di vendere Ibra. Almeno provassero DAVVERO a puntare su giovani e primavera.. senza se e senza ma. Noi milanisti capiremmo, quello che disturba è l'essere presi per scemi.



Il Milan è una squadra che ha bisogno di più di un intervento sul mercato e Galliani i soldi da qualche deve pur reperirli. Puntare sui giovani della primavera in Italia non potrà mai funzionare perché il nostro campionato primavera è di un livello infimo e solo 1 su 10 potrà seriamente essere un giocatore da Serie A. Non esistendo di fatto l'apporto del vivaio è normale che il pelato vada a cercare in Serie B, dove i costi son più contenuti. 
Con questo ovviamente non voglio dire che Galliani non sia esente da colpe in questi anni, ma provate a mettervi nei suoi panni. Come cavolo può un dirigente fare il calciomercato di una squadra di calcio di Serie A (soprattutto se è il Milan poi) con letteralmente zero euro?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2013)

Alla li è dei fatti i soldi a disposizione sono 0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si, perché le trattative conduce il pelato, non il nano di Arcore. Quest'ultimo fa(ceva) il suo dovere di proprietario, quello di metterci i soldi.



I soldi li mette Berlusconi, sino a prova contraria.


----------



## jaws (26 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> I soldi li mette Berlusconi, sino a prova contraria.



è il presidente, mi pare il minimo


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi si definisce appassionato di calcio non può non osservare la situazione di questo Milan con grande malinconia. Da juventino, ai tempi della triade, ricordo che guardavo con attenzione il calciomercato di sole due squadre:la Juventus e il Milan. Mi ricordo di come temevo uno dei colpi a sorpresa di Galliani e di come speravo in uno di quelli di Moggi, quasi come una partita giocata a distanza, una partita che sapevo avrebbe deciso in anticipo buona fetta del campionato, se giocata nel modo giusto. Del resto non mi interessava:l'Inter era sempre il solito porcile, Roma e Lazio han sempre vinto in casi isolati. Ricordo il fegato che si spappolava alla notizia dell'acquisto dei Nesta, degli Stam, dei Rui Costa e di altri fuoriclasse. E nessuno di questi pezzi da 90 veniva mai ceduto.
> Adesso cosa abbiamo? Abbiamo una squadra che ormai da 6 anni a questa parte, eccetto sporadiche fiammate elettorali (Dinho nel 2008, Ibra nel 2010), non spende letteralmente un euro per il mercato. Una squadra che pur di non riscattare Aquilani lo lascia in panchina nonostante fosse una pedina importante per uno scudetto ancora in gioco. Una squadra che vende i suoi pezzi da 90 e che poi non prende nessuno per sostituirli. Una squadra con un presidente che guarda una partita l'anno e che si permette di insultare se non si vince. Una squadra che prende dei parametri 0 improponibili (Traorè, Taiwo ecc.). Insomma una squadra che ha ormai chiuso con l'esser grande.
> Francamente, da esterno, non mi sento di dare molte colpe a Galliani. L'antennista è un dirigente che da ieri che poteva spendere e spandere si è trovato all'oggi dove ha 0 euro per far calciomercato. Una situazione totamente opposta, un cambiamento di situazione talmente repentino in cui ambientarsi non facile nemmeno per un dirigente esperto come lui, che nonostante tutto è l'UNICO (e questo penso sia giusto riconoscerlo) che ci mette sempre la faccia in tutte le situazioni, sia figure di m. che trionfi.
> L'era Berlusconi è ormai agli sgoccioli. Tutto prima o poi finisce e anche un epoca fatta di grandi trionfi, fuoriclasse, palloni d'oro e leggenda non fa eccezzione. Auguro al Milan di trovare al più presto persone che siano disposte a metterci i soldi e la passione prima o poi e che possano riportare alla gloria che le compete la più nobile delle decadute di questo calcio moderno che sempre più mi fa rimpiangere il passato.



Bravissimo.

Personalmente credo che la colpa sia anche di Galliani, ma per il resto è esattamente quello che penso.

Il VERO rinnovamento doveva partire dal 2007 dopo la vittoria della Champions, e invece siamo andati per tre anni avanti cullandoci con le litanie della squadra più titolata al mondo


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2013)

Insultatemi ma se potessi cambiare una partita nella storia del Milan lascerei lì Istanbul e cambierei Bayern - Milan 0-2 ( Seedorf, Inzaghi ).

Quanto vorrei averla persa, magari 3-0


Insutate pure.


----------



## jaws (26 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Insultatemi ma se potessi cambiare una partita nella storia del Milan lascerei lì Istanbul e cambierei Bayern - Milan 0-2 ( Seedorf, Inzaghi ).
> 
> Quanto vorrei averla persa, magari 3-0
> 
> ...



Non mi spreco a insultarti, tanto adesso ti banneranno.

Vero che lo bannate?


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Insultatemi ma se potessi cambiare una partita nella storia del Milan lascerei lì Istanbul e cambierei Bayern - Milan 0-2 ( Seedorf, Inzaghi ).
> 
> Quanto vorrei averla persa, magari 3-0
> 
> ...



Ti commenti da solo


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Insultatemi ma se potessi cambiare una partita nella storia del Milan lascerei lì Istanbul e cambierei Bayern - Milan 0-2 ( Seedorf, Inzaghi ).
> 
> Quanto vorrei averla persa, magari 3-0
> 
> ...


Ma per quale assurdo motivo?


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma per quale assurdo motivo?



Fammi indovinare, perché così la dirigenza non avrebbe sfruttato la vittoria della Champions per non rinnovare la squadra


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Fammi indovinare, perché così la dirigenza non avrebbe sfruttato la vittoria della Champions per non rinnovare la squadra



Preferisco avere una champions in più.


----------



## Albijol (26 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Insultatemi ma se potessi cambiare una partita nella storia del Milan lascerei lì Istanbul e cambierei Bayern - Milan 0-2 ( Seedorf, Inzaghi ).
> 
> Quanto vorrei averla persa, magari 3-0
> 
> ...



Sono il primo a aver odiato i rinnovi quadriennali a Pirlo, Gattuso, Seedorf e Dida...con quella sconfitta forse non ci sarebbero stati, ma sarebbero arrivati degni sostituti? E soprattutto avremmo una CHampions in meno, che io non baratto CON NIENTE


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Milan è una squadra che ha bisogno di più di un intervento sul mercato e Galliani i soldi da qualche deve pur reperirli. Puntare sui giovani della primavera in Italia non potrà mai funzionare perché il nostro campionato primavera è di un livello infimo e solo 1 su 10 potrà seriamente essere un giocatore da Serie A. Non esistendo di fatto l'apporto del vivaio è normale che il pelato vada a cercare in Serie B, dove i costi son più contenuti.
> *Con questo ovviamente non voglio dire che Galliani non sia esente da colpe in questi anni, ma provate a mettervi nei suoi panni. Come cavolo può un dirigente fare il calciomercato di una squadra di calcio di Serie A (soprattutto se è il Milan poi) con letteralmente zero euro?*


.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Giugno 2013)

Berlusconi ha investito pesantemente nel milan(senza mai cedere i pezzi pregiati)fino al 2005,salvo poi intervenire qua e la' alla bisogna(la sua).Ma adesso che la sua vita politica e' oramai agli sgoccioli ed i problemi economico-giudiziari che lo coinvolgono sono piuttosto gravi,credo che un cambio di proprieta' in seno al milan sia una conseguenza inevitabile.D'altronde anche moratti sta cercando di vendere l'inter... I cicli vincenti finiscono per tutti


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha investito pesantemente nel milan(senza mai cedere i pezzi pregiati)fino al *2005*,salvo poi intervenire qua e la' alla bisogna(la sua).Ma adesso che la sua vita politica e' oramai agli sgoccioli ed i problemi economico-giudiziari che lo coinvolgono sono piuttosto gravi,credo che un cambio di proprieta' in seno al milan sia una conseguenza inevitabile.D'altronde anche moratti sta cercando di vendere l'inter... I cicli vincenti finiscono per tutti



2005? bah...io penso che abbia smesso di spendere un paio di anni prima... Non ricordo tutte le sessioni di mercato, ma mi pare che dopo i Nesta, i Seedorf, gli Inzaghi... non abbiamo speso praticamente più nulla.


----------



## Albijol (26 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 2005? bah...io penso che abbia smesso di spendere un paio di anni prima... Non ricordo tutte le sessioni di mercato, ma mi pare che dopo i Nesta, i Seedorf, gli Inzaghi... non abbiamo speso praticamente più nulla.



Gila, Riccardino Fuffolo Oliveira, Ronaldinho, Ibra , Robinho, Huntelaar, Pato, Balotelli...questi gli acquisti over 15 milioni. Non a caso solo attaccanti, non a caso un trofeo importante in 6 anni.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 2005? bah...io penso che abbia smesso di spendere un paio di anni prima... Non ricordo tutte le sessioni di mercato, ma mi pare che dopo i Nesta, i Seedorf, gli Inzaghi... non abbiamo speso praticamente più nulla.



Nel 2005 spendemmo 24 milioni per gilardino+una decina per jankulovsky,senza dimenticare che prendemmo pure bobo vieri a costo zero,ma con un ingaggio abnorme


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sono il primo a aver odiato i rinnovi quadriennali a Pirlo, Gattuso, Seedorf e Dida...con quella sconfitta forse non ci sarebbero stati, ma sarebbero arrivati degni sostituti? E soprattutto avremmo una CHampions in meno, che io non baratto CON NIENTE



Era ricambio generazionale, sicuro, e la Champions arrivava, tranquillo.


Oh, è una mia pippa mentale, prendetela come tale


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Milan è una squadra che ha bisogno di più di un intervento sul mercato e Galliani i soldi da qualche deve pur reperirli. Puntare sui giovani della primavera in Italia non potrà mai funzionare perché il nostro campionato primavera è di un livello infimo e solo 1 su 10 potrà seriamente essere un giocatore da Serie A. Non esistendo di fatto l'apporto del vivaio è normale che il pelato vada a cercare in Serie B, dove i costi son più contenuti. *
> Con questo ovviamente non voglio dire che Galliani non sia esente da colpe in questi anni, ma provate a mettervi nei suoi panni. Come cavolo può un dirigente fare il calciomercato di una squadra di calcio di Serie A (soprattutto se è il Milan poi) con letteralmente zero euro?*



i soldi (pochi) ci sarebbero anche, ma vengono buttati via in modo atroce, facendo contratti assurdi a gente che dopo ti rimane sulle spalle fino alla scadenza del contratto. 

gente come traorè, taiwo, flamini, mexes.......tutti presi a zero, ma dotati di un ingaggio folle che li rende invendibili.


----------



## samburke (27 Giugno 2013)

è anche vero che il milan è obbligato, spesso, a prendere certi giocatori più blasonati anche se bolliti per robe tipo il marketing


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> è anche vero che il milan è obbligato, spesso, a prendere certi giocatori più blasonati anche se bolliti per robe tipo il marketing



hai centrato perfettamente il punto, noi non prendiamo mai quello che serve ma con quei pochi soldi che abbiamo prendiamo sempre il grande nome e spesso sono tutti attaccanti questo tipo di giocatori qua


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2013)

Si sta facendo il minimo per mantenere a galla la barca per non farla affondare: in altre parole entrare in Champions assicura gli introiti pubblicitari e quindi si cerca di andare in Champions per questo motivo. Balotelli l'hanno preso per questo.

Ma per andare oltre serve un'altra proprietà, inutile girarci intorno. Fin quando ci sarà Berlusconi sarà un calvario.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2013)

Poi quei pochi soldi che ci sono vengono usati male: mi spiegate che differenza c'è tra Traorè e un giocatore della primavera? Voglio dire: non era meglio lanciare subito Cristante che di ingaggio prendeva la metà della metà di Traorè? 

Saranno spicci, ma spicci qua e spicci là e puoi avere qualche milioncino in più per il mercato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Poi quei pochi soldi che ci sono vengono usati male: mi spiegate che differenza c'è tra Traorè e un giocatore della primavera? Voglio dire: non era meglio lanciare subito Cristante che di ingaggio prendeva la metà della metà di Traorè?
> 
> Saranno spicci, ma spicci qua e spicci là e puoi avere qualche milioncino in più per il mercato.



traorè credo sia l'n-esimo favore ai procuratori , perche mi rifiuto di pensare che gente come galliani e braida che hanno visto passare campioni a milanello per 30 anni di colpo si siano rincitrulliti e abbiano visto abilità calcistiche in traorè


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> I soldi li mette Berlusconi, sino a prova contraria.



Li metteva. E comunque in quanto proprietario farebbe solo il suo dovere.


----------



## Hammer (27 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Preferisco avere una champions in più.



Ma non dirlo a me caro 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Li metteva. E comunque in quanto proprietario farebbe solo il suo dovere.



Sì esatto. Altro che "sacrifici del presidente", dai.


----------



## samburke (27 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Li metteva. E comunque in quanto proprietario farebbe solo il suo dovere.



Più che altro vorrebbe fare una squadra che costa tra ingaggi e acquisti 50 euro e pretenderebbe tutti gli anni di giocare bene e fare il triplete...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2013)

allo stato attuale possiamo fare qualcosa solo con gli scambi (Faraone,Boateng) e i giocatori in scadenza (Honda,Ljajic) o che vogliono andare via (Jovetic) o che a fine agosto saranno in svendita (da Real, City, PSG)


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

per non parlare del fatto che hanno voluto rose di 30/32 giocatori quando si poteva ridurre a 24/25 e inserire gradualmente i ragazzi. 
Adesso ti troveresti magari con qualche ragazzo a riempire la tribuna e la panchina, ma sarebbero tutti facilmente piazzabili perché di ingaggi bassi.
Un Traorè... come diavolo pensi di venderlo? A chi?


----------



## Mithos (27 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> traorè credo sia l'n-esimo favore ai procuratori , perche mi rifiuto di pensare che gente come galliani e braida che hanno visto passare campioni a milanello per 30 anni di colpo si siano rincitrulliti e abbiano visto abilità calcistiche in traorè



Quoto assolutamente, io penso che giocatori come Traorè siano tangenti da pagare ai procuratori. Galliani ha ormai rotto, ma la colpa in assoluto è di Berlusconi, perchè in qualsiasi azienda se l' Amministratore Delegato non raggiunge gli obiettivi e per giunta sperpera denaro in assett inutili, il presidente dovrebbe cacciarlo seduta stante.
Il PresiAssente, deve capire che se vuole una società che si autofinanzia, deve fare investimenti ingenti, in primis per lo stadio. Non si può avere una squadra competitiva vendendo i propri pezzi pregiati anno dopo anno, pretendendo di vincere e fare bel gioco. Sono le idee di chi non vuol più spendere un quattrino e per giunta, non avendone mai capito tanto di calcio, usa le vittorie passate con presunzione.
Il Milan da tempo, per colpa sua, è una società che invece di guardare al futuro, guarda indietro al passato!


----------

